# Our Company Christmas Party



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

*Company Memo *
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: October 1, 2009 
RE: Gala Christmas Party 
I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will take place on December 23rd, starting at noon in the private function room at the Grill House. There will be a cash bar and plenty of drinks! We'll have a small band playing traditional carols… feel free to sing along. And don't be surprised if our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus! A Christmas tree will be lit at 1:00 PM. Exchanges of gifts among employees can be done at that time; however, no gift should be over $10.00 to make the giving of gifts easy for everyone's pockets. This gathering is only for employees! 
Our CEO will make a special announcement at that time! 
Merry Christmas to you and your family, 
Patty 


*Company Memo *
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: October 2, 2009 
RE: Gala Holiday Party 
In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees. We recognize that Hanukkah is an important holiday, which often coincides with Christmas, though unfortunately not this year. However, from now on, we're calling it our "Holiday Party." The same policy applies to any other employees who are not Christians and to those still celebrating Reconciliation Day. There will be no Christmas tree and no Christmas carols will be sung. We will have other types of music for your enjoyment. 
Happy now? 
Happy Holidays to you and your family, 
Patty 


*Company Memo *
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: October 3, 2009 
RE: Holiday Party 
Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous requesting a non-drinking table, you didn't sign your name.. I'm happy to accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads, "AA Only", you wouldn't be anonymous anymore. How am I supposed to handle this? 
Somebody? 
And sorry, but forget about the gift exchange, no gifts are allowed since the union members feel that $10.00 is too much money and the executives believe $10.00 is a little chintzy. 
REMEMBER: NO GIFTS EXCHANGE WILL BE ALLOWED. 


*Company Memo *
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
To: All Employees 
DATE: October 4, 2009 
RE: Generic Holiday Party 
What a diverse group we are! I had no idea that December 20th begins the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating and drinking during daylight hours. There goes the party! Seriously, we can appreciate how a luncheon at this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' beliefs. Perhaps the Grill House can hold off on serving your meal until the end of the party or else package everything for you to take it home in little foil doggy baggy. Will that work? 
Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Weight Watchers to sit farthest from the dessert buffet, and pregnant women will get the table closest to the restrooms. 
Gays are allowed to sit with each other. Lesbians do not have to sit with Gay men, each group will have their own table.. Yes, there will be flower arrangement for the Gay men's table. 
To the person asking permission to cross dress, the Grill House asks that no cross-dressing be allowed, apparently because of concerns about confusion in the restrooms. Sorry. 
We will have booster seats for short people. 
Low-fat food will be available for those on a diet. 
I am sorry to report that we cannot control the amount of salt used in the food. The Grill House suggests that people with high blood pressure taste a bite first. 
There will be fresh "low sugar" fruits as dessert for diabetics, but the restaurant cannot supply "no sugar" desserts. Sorry! 
Did I miss anything?
Patty 


*Company Memo *
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All F*%^ing Employees 
DATE: October 5, 2009 
RE: The F*%^ing Holiday Party 
I've had it with you vegetarian pricks!!! We're going to keep this party at the Grill House whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so quaintly put it, and you'll get your f*%^ing salad bar, including organic tomatoes. But you know, tomatoes have feelings, too. They scream when you slice them. I've heard them scream. I'm hearing them scream right NOW! 
The rest of you f*%^ing wierdos can kiss my *ss. I hope you all have a rotten holiday! 
Drive drunk and die, 
The B*tch from H*ll!!! 


*Company Memo *
FROM: Joan Bishop, Acting Human Resources Director 
DATE: October 6, 2009 
RE: Patty Lewis and Holiday Party 
I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Patty Lewis a speedy recovery and I'll continue to forward your cards to her. 
In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party and give everyone the afternoon of the 23rd off with full pay. 
Happy Holidays! 
Joan


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I laughed my @ss off the first time I saw this! Working at a liberal university where political correctness is always in play, it really rings true for me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That was cute. A little humor is always a good way to start the day.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Me too Charlie, which was about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

As a fat guy I'm offended!!!!!

Time to go and flip cars, light tires on fire, call the ACLU,and get a jelly donut so I can fell better about myself while I eat it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Now that,s funny !!


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I appreciate your point Cantput….


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

cantput, if ya calm down, i will give you my toast! My sincere apologies to Miss Lewis for my complaints about the Gay table. LMAO


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Charlie try working with a bunch of Social Working Professionals, they are the worst. This really rings true with them. I just about crapped my pants when I read this because for 12 years I BTDT. It was insane.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL Ain't it the truth.  Ah the days when there was no Politically Correctness…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Love it


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fantastic and sometimes oh so true !!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

PC has really gone too far.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*ah the day is safed once again
Thank´s*

Dennis


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Amen to that Dennis


----------

